# OH NO NOT AGAIN! Another pet pigeon hanging with the ferals!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Another pet pigeon has joined with the ferals. Two bands. It's larger than the last one I saw that got killed so maybe this one will survive. I'm hoping it will find its way back home.

I'll try to look out for it as best as I can but I pray it goes back home or that the ferals take to him.

Someone around here is flying pigeons and they're not finding their way back home too well.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Omg i hope that pigeon will be ok prayers out for him and hopefuly he'll find his way home in saftey.

God bless that pigeon.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*So far Bronson's surviving*

I think as long as Bronson sticks with the ladies, he or she will be ok. Here's a few pix of the new banded visitor to the flock.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Garye,

I like the name Bronson for the banded pigeon - is he named after the great Charles Bronson or someone else? 

My mum said she only married my dad because he had arms ( muscular and the like) like Charles Bronson's - well he doesn't now but I guess he did once! 

I am wondering if your pigeon is well built - hence the name?

I too saw a banded pigeon with the flock I feed - and 2 weeks on he is still there and doing OK - so I guess dependant on their health, they survive and blend in or they don't.  Bronson sounds like a tough guy so I expect he will. 

Tania x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Garye,

Thank you for keeping an eye on this bird. Great pictures and I like that name you gave him.

I hope he does go home also, for his sake and for the ferals. If he doesn't, can you get within distance of catching him? It would be good if he could get a little help, in case he isn't interested in going home on his own.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know I would love to take this pigeon in but I can't where I live. I can't even catch it. If I were to try the old cage trick, I might get in trouble. There are a lot of people here constantly in this parking lot and they're always looking at you. A lot of NOSY people who interfere even when it's none of their business and nothing is going on - they've just misinterpreted things (ie people displining their children and thinking it's child abuse, people who enjoy sitting in their cars reading newspapers and thinking they're child abductors). We've really become a paranoid society. So I try not to be as noticeable as possible. As a matter of fact, I'm almost glad the pigeons still fear when I get too near them because if they get comfortable with me, they'll get comfortable being close to the wrong people.

I've got to find a vet near where I live that will take in pigeons if they are sick. Most don't want to bother with pigeons because they know a lot of people won't go the extra mile in caring for them or they've got diseases that may affect other birds they treat.

So far Bronson is adjusting well. The others (females) seem to accept him or her (I have a feeling it may be a female). I always screw up on the sex when I name them. Later I find out they're the opposite sex of what I thought they were.

The name Bronson came to me in a dream. I woke up and thought, yeah, that's the perfect name for this bird! The other one who died, I named Percy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

People have no business looking at you funny,or get mad, because this banded domestic pigeon has an owner and he needs to be returned to his home, if possible. Perhaps you can just get close enough to read the band and then we can find out who he belongs to and contact that person. 

Thanks Garye for all your kindness to our feral pigeons and your hospitality to the newcomer.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, thanks to you those pigeons look fat and well. Bronson fits right in with the ferals.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Love the name, Garye...I too wondered if you couldn't get a good pair of high powered binoculars to read that band. The binoculars would more than pay for itself watching the pijies up "close and personal."  

Kittypaws - I too, am a HUGE Charles Bronson fan! There was just something about the man...in his movies, he was always kind to animals...I particularly liked him in "Death Hunt." I was really sad when he died...


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

By The Ring It Looks Like A Yb Try And Catch It And Report It To The Owner I Wish There Was Pepole Like You In The Uk Because Ther Is Loads With Rings On Around By Me.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I'll tell you what I'll try and do*

I'll try and get really strong binoculars to try and read his bands. Then if I can, I'll post the numbers on this site and if someone wants to try and contact the owner about his pigeon, I'll give the location of where it's hanging out and he or she can notify the owner if the owner wants it back. 

I'm not going to try and catch it because I may get in trouble. I already got in trouble once for being in a parking lot just eating lunch and a policeman came by and demanded why I was loitering there. I had a hard time convincing him I was doing nothing but eating lunch. It took me a half an hour to convince him and then when he finally let me go (after reading my license plates into the office to see if I had a record) he still was convinced I was doing something. I was just grateful to get away from him. He was a nut.

I don't want to go through THAT again. They're to aggressive here at times.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow! Sorry things have gotten so crazy in your area! Thanks for taking such good care of the ferals. Good luck on reading the ring numbers!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Garye ... Just Do What You Can ..*

I have two banded white birds in my feral flock at the pond .. I've been trying to catch them but have not been successful. I know they are fine with food and water, so I am not really worried about them .. just see them everyday and would like them to get back home 
Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Bronson Is A Lady:::::::::::::::::::::::::*

HI GARYE,You may have to change the name to BRONSONETTE,  she looks like a racer to me and a hen at that.By the color of the band I would say 2005 hatch,as that was the color used for that year.That would make her a yearling looks to be in good health.The other band may be a racing chip that is used to clock the bird upon returning from a race.I would need a better look to be sure.Sorry to hear about all those weirdos in your area ,but that MASSACHUSETTS  GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The worst part about that policeman was that I offered him to check all of my car for anything suspicious. He would not do that. I also offered him to check all the area around me to see if he could find anything that I was doing. He refused to do that. He just badgered me on and on about that I was doing something. What? I don't know.

In other words, he just wasn't interested in finding any evidence of me doing any wrongdoing because he knew I hadn't done anything - there was nothing to convict me of anything. When he called in my plates - he found nothing because I have no record, no drunk driving reports (I don't drink alcohol and never have), absolutely nothing. He just had to try and get me to admit to something which I would not do because I wasn't doing anything. I was just eating a stupid lunch.

I think they have too many policemen here. They mostly hang out in parking lots, sometimes harassing people. There's not a lot of crime here in this small town.

But I'll try looking for Bronsonette today with some binoculars. I have a feeling it's a she too. I knew I would screw up on the sex.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Garye,

Thanks for looking out for Bronsonette.  

Sounds like the policeman in your town need to get-a-life!


----------

